# Tiromel



## goat (Jun 9, 2011)

Hiya guys excuse me if this question is in the wrong section. Just a quick question can someone give me some advice on tiromel I hear is great for fat loss but can damage your thyroid Any advice is grateful thanks very much John.


----------



## testosteroneboy99 (Apr 20, 2021)

What's u need to know? Yes its can help Burn FAT but with good dosage


----------



## DACTT (Apr 14, 2021)

goat said:


> Hiya guys excuse me if this question is in the wrong section. Just a quick question can someone give me some advice on tiromel I hear is great for fat loss but can damage your thyroid Any advice is grateful thanks very much John.


 Buy a lottery ticket at the same time.

If your going to do it, then get your bloods done when you stop.

Probably raises BMR by maybe 5-10%. If your lucky.


----------

